

What I Did in 2011 - stilist
http://blog.pinboard.in/2011/12/what_i_did_in/

======
rsoto
>>Migrated stored user passwords to a safer format (from salted sha1 to
bcrypt).

I'm curious on how to do that? I'm guessing you add another field and wait for
the user to log in and if it matches, you salt and hash the new password field
with the new function.

~~~
daeken
You can do that, but it has the problem that until the user logs in, the
password is in a dangerous form. If you bcrypt the salted SHA1ed form, though,
you increase complexity slightly but get a complete conversion immediately.

------
earlyriser
Could you explain more about the message queue? How it was implemented, why do
you decided to change it and what's the new setup?

------
revorad
So did you not do any work on marketing Pinboard in 2011 or is this a list of
only the technical stuff? I know your blogging is some indirect marketing but
I'm wondering what else you did to get more users in 2011.

~~~
obtu
Waited for del.icio.us to implode on relaunch, mostly. The efforts to make it
fandom-friendly also stem from that.

------
watmough
"Finally, you can set up Pinboard to auto-add bookmarks from a variety of
sources, including Twitter, Instapaper, Read It Later, and Delicious."

Links from people I follow on Twitter would be a killer feature, as would
'links I have already followed' from Twitter.

It seems kinda hard to imagine that a one-time $9.58 fee can really cover
costs and leave some living expenses left over.

~~~
britta
Maciej has posted a spreadsheet of the technical costs for running Pinboard:
<http://blog.pinboard.in/2011/09/the_costs_of_bookmarking/>

Also keep in mind Pinboard's optional $25/year fee for archiving copies of
your bookmarked pages.

------
swah
Would be cool if after July your writing style changed :)

~~~
joshu
He's got plenty of writing style already:
<http://idlewords.com/2004/05/attacked_by_thugs.htm>

~~~
tptacek
So great. "MOTHERFUCKERS!"

------
robryan
I like this, I really should do the same next year as I look back and don't
really have a good record of what I did when and where most of my time went. I
know I've added a lot to my app this year but hard to assess whether I spent
my time effectively.

------
minikomi
> Made improvemetns to fulltext search.

Like auto-adjusting keywords for typos? ;)

------
billpatrianakos
I remember the FBI raid. That was when I first got truly hooked on HN. That
was a really interesting read. I liked how you not only told the story of
what's up as it related to the customers but also from a sys admin point of
view, detailing what you had to do to get the servers and service running
again. I'm glad you posted this. It's a good idea and I'm going to steal the
idea if you don't mind too much.

